# " The Directory Service is currently unavailable"



## tekaro (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi ppl,


i have a installed a fresh copy of Windows 2003 Server Enterprise Edition and i'm having problems creating a network printer !!!

The error message that im getting is "The Directory Service is currently unavailable" !!!


What should i do ??? Has anyone encountered the same error at some stage and how did you fix it ???



Thanks in advance !!!!


Tekaro


----------



## RMK (May 18, 2005)

*Just check*

Are you creting network printer on any client machine? what os is Client machine using ? any firewall on that machine?

RMK


----------



## tekaro (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks for the reply RMK ;-)


Client OS is either Windows XP or Windows 2000 !!! there is not firewalls installed !!!

there is one Win2k server and around 10 clients. now i'm adding additional server which is going to have Windows 2003 Server on it to the current workgroup and on that new server - that's where im getting the error !!! 

The Win2k server is working fine no problems what so ever - users are able to print to their local printer etc. 



tekaro


----------



## RMK (May 18, 2005)

tekaro said:


> thanks for the reply RMK ;-)
> 
> 
> Client OS is either Windows XP or Windows 2000 !!! there is not firewalls installed !!!
> ...



Check the following and reply

1. Where you are installed active directory, 2000 or 2003
2. whether AD service is running or not
3. Chck the event viewer for error messages at the time you added the printer

Regds
RMK


----------



## tekaro (Jan 15, 2005)

There is no AD installed - it is not in a domain !!!

There is no errors in the event viewer !!!



tekaro


----------

